#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Study after Btech in Canada?

## sharansingh

Is it OK to study in Canada after B tech from India? What course would have to choose for future working in Canada?





  Similar Threads: Study or Do Research in Canada Study Cost In Canada-Cost Of Study In Canada Btech in Canada Post graduates study in Canada- Post graduation courses in Canada

----------


## Mkaur

Hi Sharan,

This is Manmeet Kaur. It would be a great opportunity for you to study in Canada after B.Tech from India.
*You can go for 1 year Diplomas leading to PR opportunities.*
To know more, please contact me at *manmeet.kaur@neoastrum.com*
Hope to hear soon from you on the same.

Thanks !!
Manmeet Kaur

----------

